#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE EC and EE books and Solved Paper by RK Kanodia

## koolkroocer

Download GATE EC and EE books and Solved Paper by RK Kanodia :







  Similar Threads: GATE Electrical Engineeirng Topicwise Solved Paper by Kanodia GATE EC (2013-1996)  Topicwise Fully Solved Paper by RK Kanodia GATE EC Solved Paper by Kanodia Year wise plz  send link to download rk kanodia electrical engineering gate books... GATE 2012 solved paper | GATE 2012 solutions | GATE 2012 solved question paper

----------


## vikram91

Man, you turned out to be truly awesome. Thanks a lot for this. (happy)

----------


## er_akash

good one ..helpful

----------


## vijay G B

> Download GATE EC and EE books and Solved Paper by RK Kanodia :


 thank u lot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Akash Rathore

itis the best site for  the enggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## Ms ECCENTRIC

hey I am a first year student . could u pls tell me frm when should I start preparing 4r GATE .

----------


## vikram91

> hey I am a first year student . could u pls tell me frm when should I start preparing 4r GATE .


Just enjoy your first two years. Concentrate on your 2nd year subjects when you come to 2nd year. And you can start preparing from 3rd year. By the time you come to 4th year, you will master all the subjects.

----------


## Ms ECCENTRIC

Thanks a lot 4r ur valuable input !!!!

----------


## powlami

this is really a nice book... :(nod):

----------


## thameem-810

this is really useful books

----------


## SMOUSUMI

Thanks sirji,,thanks a lot...........great job

----------


## sakarobert

This material is good one for the finishing touch...

----------


## Zampradeep

Any one please reply. Does it contain all pages or some pages are missing..(i am unable to find r k book With all pages.every where same book with some pages missing is available)is it different.

----------


## madhusudhank

very nice book.... thanks a lot

----------


## krishna.yadav

> hey I am a first year student . could u pls tell me frm when should I start preparing 4r GATE .


Start from Today. When you read for your semester course, keep in mind that your will write gate also. So solve problems and problems. Get all Books by RK Kanodia and start to solve them.

----------


## ammusonu

Thnx a lot dude  :):

----------


## parkersoma

Thanks dude..u rocks... :):

----------


## piyalirakshit

ammu pls upload Gate previous year topic wise solved paper with solution for ECE ...thank u ...

----------


## Bhavesh Gohel

Awesome work dude...  :(clap):

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

> ammu pls upload Gate previous year topic wise solved paper with solution for ECE ...thank u ...


http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...-by-iit-madras this is the link to download papers...... :D:

----------


## srihari46

thanks buddy for great material

----------


## amar0312

Loads of Thanks to you.....its a great help.

----------


## sivakumarspnv

Thanks! koolkroccer.
Great job.

----------


## shivam2006

thanks buddy for uploading these books... :(nod):

----------


## p16593

thanks koolkroccer for uploading these books

----------


## asa pavan

good one.. thanks....

----------


## ohmniox

Awesome Dude! Really Helped me!  You are Doing a Great Work ! . 
God Bless You!

----------


## manishbelavekar

Cannot open any of the book

----------


## kalamity

Thank you so ****** much :')

----------


## deb665

Many many thanks for uploading...

----------


## ravi.goyal64

there are 440 pages but they are supposed to be about 670............
pages are skipped in this ebook.................

----------


## gan33ku

hii :):  i am ganku... :):

----------


## vgosain

pages are missing in rk kanodia
its a 640 pages book and there are only 440
around 200 are missing

----------


## kcmanish12

missing pages edition 2009

----------


## chitti_99

in kanodia ec pages r missing

----------


## nitika1919

thank you so much

----------


## surya137

thank you for all the useful downloads...

----------


## deepan k

Thank u faadoo engineers for posting good and use full books,it is very use full.

----------


## deepan k

great help to engineers

----------


## ganeshbatthini

thansssssssssssss a lot.......

----------


## Gaurav Kapri

simply awesome!gr8 work buddy!

----------


## Affidavit

Thanx a lot dude...u rock

----------


## sakshi gahlaut

this is the best one for the student who are preparing for the GATE EXAM

----------


## hriya26

thanks for the books...this is a very useful website.

----------


## Shweta Tumbagi

awesome study materials...

----------


## usharani257

Pdf is not opening. Can u plz upload one more time

----------


## usharani257

Thanx. Plz upload power systems and power electronics pdfs also

----------


## Anupam Priyam

thanks a lot  for kanodia books

----------


## Deepan Mridha ece

*Re: GATE ECE books and Solved Paper by RK Kanodia*

I am not getting the link to download r k kanodia please send it to mail id....deepanmridha616[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## satngh

hi i m not getting the link for download pls send me previous year topic wise solution for gate ece 2016

----------


## Shrutibkamble

Same here ...can u please mail it to shrutibkamble[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Shivakumar5065

ii thank you for all ur effort, to get the books for us, when I download the books they seems to be corrupted unable to open then, I would please request you to upload the files again, so that they can be view able, thank you

----------


## RAHUL NANDRAM RAJPOOT

SIR THIS book i can download so please send this book on rahulrajpootjhansi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com in pdf form
or you can send the direct link to download this book

----------


## RAHUL NANDRAM RAJPOOT

SIR THIS book i can download so please send this book on rahulrajpootjhansi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com in pdf form
or you can send the direct link to download this book

----------


## RAHUL NANDRAM RAJPOOT

how you download this book please tell me

----------


## srimanthulaswathi

send me link to download GATE EC and EE books and Solved Paper by RK Kanodia

----------


## sherin k

how you download this book please tell me

----------


## kkumar5293

pls send this book on kkumar5293[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com in pdf format

----------


## lavzz

plss send me the link to swathi.kolla2016[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Chetan36

Thanks a lot dear friends! You are spreading the Knowledge through this Excellent Website which is quite appreciable. We just keep on helping each others in this way. I would like to contribute from my side as well.

----------


## monika reddy

hello everyone.i m b.tech 3rd yr student. could u
 tell me how should i prepare 4 my gate xam?

----------


## vivalavida

thank you so much. really helpful

----------

